# Looking to lease land or join club in Middle Ga



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello all,
Our club is looking to move to another piece of property due to our lease rent being raised by over $2 per acre, and we are looking to either find our own piece of property to reestablish our club on, or join a good pin in/out club that likes to kill mature deer. We are all either educators, in the medical field, or are licensed mechanics, and are in this for fellowship and family. We would like to find a place in the Laurens, Twiggs, Jones county areas. 
Thanks,
Kyle Dekle


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 11, 2015)

*openings*

we have several openings in a warren co club. qdm for 15 years and we some excellent bucks. for more info please call   scott @706-463-0876


----------



## rkb1988 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Middle Georgia*

How many people are in the club? We're in Jones County but we are only looking for 2 people.

Kevin


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Apr 16, 2015)

I have openings in taylor ca 524 ac


----------



## gtjackson (May 5, 2015)

New club in Houston County that has some openings: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840741


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 26, 2015)

I have rv a 524ac family oriented club in taylor co looking for a few mambers


----------

